# whats the name of this equipment???



## MMM (Aug 7, 2010)

its nothing special but no gym that i have been to in london has one???

do you know what it is and do you know of a gym that actullay has one thanks for your time take care.


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

thers no pic ??


----------



## MMM (Aug 7, 2010)




----------



## MMM (Aug 7, 2010)

jonesy1234cas said:


> thers no pic ??


thats wierd theres two pics one of jay and one of arnold??? shows on my screen


----------



## Harry Sacks (May 3, 2009)

Zak FLEX said:


>


Its called a bicep blaster


----------



## MMM (Aug 7, 2010)

oh cheers mate thanks


----------



## jonesy1234cas (Jan 1, 2009)

yh a arm blaster, got 1 at our gym ther pretty good!!


----------



## Heineken (Feb 6, 2009)

Lederhosen :lol:


----------



## blueberries (Jul 3, 2010)

quite a few gyms have them


----------

